# dtg printer?



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone bought any DTG printer from a Chinese Co. *Signstech Digital Equipments Co., Lt * Some of the main brand printers I see sold in the States, just a bit over my head cost wise..


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

Everyone who bought a Chinese DTG committed suicide so I wouldn't advise it. 

Just kidding but seriously their is a reason they cost as much as they do. Don't expect to run a business with one because you are going to have lots of issues. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Their Mitec-550 is a 6 channel DTG based on an Epson.

I believe it details for $2500 + shipping + duty. Easy T Printers in Arizona has a better 8 channel printer for basically the same price on sale right now, but with US support.

The Chinese 6 channel will be very limited for white ink. Also the RIP will likely be confusing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Brian for the info,,,here and online I hear a lot of horror stories about the Easy T printer.. I am sure the Chinese have their share of bad feedbacks as well... what I want to do is get used one here in the States...keeping my eyes open for one...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

If you buy a used printer make sure that service parts & printheads can still be bought.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Right on,,!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I did speak with Andy about his new printer coming out and most importantly how he has listened and learned from past mistakes of users of the machine and modified the new Deluxe 2 around those issues.

One thing to keep in mind about the Easy T complaints is many people purchase them based on the "lower than all other price" compared to a Neo, Mod1, FreeJet, Brother, Kornit, Chinese Import, Resolute, ect". I am not saying the price is the issue but if you have never DTG printed before you must understand the strict learning curve on all machines. Many have jumped into the Easy T not leasing and are looking to start printing right away, not allowing for a 1-3 month training and logistics period. 

So many people come to the forum's and post issues when those that know how to print don't have time to post on the forums. One medium would be to use dual CMYK until you are very confident in your ability to work on the machine and maintain it to it's fullest.

One of the greatest features of the Deluxe 2 is to just replace the whole Epson 2880 instead when it needs a new head instead of replacing parts.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

BandPrints said:


> One of the greatest features of the Deluxe 2 is to just replace the whole Epson 2880 instead when it needs a new head instead of replacing parts.


Since 2880 is discontinued and don't see it as an great feature.
And still just replacing the printhead would be easier than sawing away exces parts of the plastic cover.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Since 2880 is discontinued and don't see it as an great feature.
> And still just replacing the printhead would be easier than sawing away exces parts of the plastic cover.


EasyT says they will get the printer ready to place on the machine (swap it) for $100.00.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well thats different.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

One thing still bothers me though,,, there is a website out there saying not very nice thing about Easy T printers after the sale, but than again,,, the Chinese don't give you zip either after the sale....


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

My recent after sales support has been great. Andy and Michael have both been awesome at helping me get my Easy T XL working optimally.

There were opportunities in the past for them to be better with support; from what have experienced that mostly in the past (for me).


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

That sounds promising...


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I think with all companies, not only in DTG you will find different opinions and thoughts. I bet even with the new Epson printer we will see issues of people purchasing it, trying to get black shirts printing perfect, and becoming frustrated.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

We bought a Chinese DTG in April and as of today we have still NOT produced a saleable item.
We were well aware before we purchased that we were going to be in for a tough time in getting this thing to work properly without support. Minimal instruction manual, no rip, replaced print head already...and the list goes on. We had no experience whatsoever in DTG except for what we read on the Forums. I guess we are lucky in that my partner is tech savvy and has patience.

My advice is if you are new to DTG, buy something that will give you tech support. I wouldn't recommend buying from China at this stage.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks,, I pretty well gave up on China product...way too risky ..


----------

